# New Battery and now the dashboard and FF not working!



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Went to the ramp boat wouldn’t start so got a new Battery and back to the lake. Boat started but now I can’t get any of the electronics to work any suggestions. Boat is a 2015 Starcraft Fishmaster. Was only able to find a few fuses under the console all were fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Did you check new battery to make sure it was fully charged before installing?
New batteries setting on the shelf will often loose some charge. Will still start main engine but a lot of these newer electronics require a certain amount of voltage before they will turn on.

Double check to make sure you didn't miss hooking up both negative/positive electronics wiring at battery. Very easy to overlook a wire when it falls down beside battery when replacing them. Also double check that the electronic wiring is hooked up neg. to neg. battery post...positive to positive.
If'n all that passes inspection...and you are positive that the fuses for your electronics are under the console, test the power coming from the battery into the fuse for power. 
No power coming in...either that's not the fuse for your electronics, there's a break in the wire or another inline blown fuse between main fuse block and battery. Note...very often If'n there's an inline fuse it's located close to battery.
If there's power coming into fuse, probe other side of fuse. 
No power obviously ='s blown fuse.
Next check power on wire at electronic device at device.

If all was working before battery change...Have a suspicion that when changing battery, a wire may have been left off, hooked up backwards or new battery needed charged.


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Backwards. Damn it anyways. Put some red duct tape on the positive ones so that don’t happen again. Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great!
Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

My batteries all have multiple leads on the terminals, so when I take the nut off I pull all the wires and run a zip tie through the loops on them to keep them together so I don't forget any, it is easy for 1 to drop away and get missed. Just a little tip learned from my own past frustration.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------

